# Guidance with Irrigation system



## deadpool0854 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hello everyone I was hoping all the wise lawn pros on here could help me deign my irrigation system.
Quick stats 
In CT, and sunny shade mix area

I did my best to draw the yard.

The back yard is fenced from the 18'x59'x60'

The little 4'x59' is grass that is behind the fence

The black dots are trees

I am have a hard time picturing where to put the sprinklers.

Also system recommendations?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

1. You can send it off to rainbird for them to design something for you.
2. You need to read irrigationtutorials.com. There is a lot more homework you need to do before you can put down a good design.
3. Read Hunter's Irrigation Design Guide.

I have a 100% Hunter system I designed and installed by myself and I have to say their support/information/products are top notch.


----------



## QualityLC (Oct 12, 2020)

A good place to start would be to figure out your water pressure. Finding this would give you a good idea of how many heads per zone you can have. Also should give you a good idea of sprinkler heads you can go with.

Personally I have had good luck with Rainbird products.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

Agree with letting rainbird design your system. You can study up on water pressure, friction loss and all of that if you want but for me it was one less thing I had to worry with. Rainbird did an excellent job designing mine. Just get an accurate measurement of your lawn and record gallons per minute and water pressure.


----------

